# Synth Sound Design



## Daniel Petras (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's a video tutorial on how to make big hits/impacts in Massive. I've included the patch in the YouTube description and if you don't own Massive I've also included a WAV file sample. Beware there is a loud hit right at the beginning of the video so watch your levels. Thanks!



The original thread is here where you can find more synth sound design walkthroughs for hybrid music and the like. I thought these types of posts would be more appropriate in the virtual synths thread: 

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/synth-sound-design.61396/#post-4081371


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 18, 2017)

@Sonorityscape Would it be ok if we add this post to the Synth Programing Resources thread that's pinned above ?


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> @Sonorityscape Would it be ok if we add this post to the Synth Programing Resources thread that's pinned above ?


Yes, that would be great!


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey VI-C,

I've created a YouTube video on how to create a mean, nasty braam sound in Massive. I've shared the Massive patch and WAV file in the description. Thanks!

Edit: watch your levels at the beginning of the video!


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 26, 2017)

A video on how to make dark bells/mallets in Massive. This can be used as an emotional element in the context of many styles of music. Use the filter mix macro to add a dreamy, glass-like texture to the sound.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 10, 2017)

Here's an organ I created in Massive. It can be used as a pad or if you're looking to practice your Bach preludes and fugues on an organ, simply speed up the attack, turn down the reverb and it works perfectly. Patch in description.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 17, 2017)

Here's a 4 layered, rhythmic pulsing patch I created in Massive:


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey all, here's a dark, hybrid sounding arp created in Massive. The bottom 4 macros can be confusing, but they allow you to cross-fade between a short decay and a reverse effect. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 20, 2017)

Create a synth guitar riff in Massive:


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 30, 2017)

FPS zoom in/scope in sound design in Massive:


----------



## Daniel Petras (Nov 14, 2017)

If anyone is into game audio, I've created a video on how I made a sci-fi rocket launcher when I was working on the FPS demo in Unreal Engine 4:


----------

